# Echo pole saw VS Stihl pole saw



## StihlMaster88 (Mar 20, 2019)

I've been researching pole saws and deciding between an Echo or Stihl. I use to own an older stihl but sold it many years ago and recently borrowed a friends stihl and both did well. Now if you read on the Stihl website a lot of guys say the new model is breaking alot. I also don't want to buy new and there really isn't anything used for sale since it's such a rare tool for most people. I've come across a used Echo ppt-266 model which seems to have longer reach than the stihl and you can add a 4ft extension on it to get even higher. The only downside I see with the echo is the 25cc engine. If I went new it would be the same thing but I could get the straight handle integrated into the pole vs the loop handle on the 266. Stihl has the bigger engine units but costs more money, they have the 4 moto engine, gonna have to buy new and seems like they have a gear box breaking problem or something . users?thoughts?


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 20, 2019)

I like the loop handle much better.
These are heavy ungainly tools when stretched out to 16 feet, and the loop handle is easy to hang on to and work the throttle.

I have the Echo PPT-2620(w/loop handle) and the 4 foot extension. About a foot shorter, and close to a pound lighter, and nearly $100 cheaper than the 266.

I thought about waiting until I could find a good used one. But I needed it right away, and got a pretty good deal from my dealer. A little under Echo's MSRP out the door for both pieces.
Beware HD's prices on these are over MSRP.

I've since seen a few old beat up units for usually about 300-350.

Oh, and 25cc cuts plenty fast. I've cut through a couple of 8" limbs without issue.


----------



## full chizel (Mar 20, 2019)

See when the Echo dealer near you is having their 1 day 15% sale.


----------



## StihlMaster88 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes the HD price on a new 2620 is off the charts. I thought the 2620 and 266 were the same length but the 280 which they don't make anymore was a foot longer. I'm looking at the HD rental sales for the 266 and want $350 taxed no warranty.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 20, 2019)

The extension is not included in the 15% off sale. But my dealer knocked about that much off anyway.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 20, 2019)

StihlMaster88 said:


> Yes the HD price on a new 2620 is off the charts. I thought the 2620 and 266 were the same length but the 280 which they don't make anymore was a foot longer. I'm looking at the HD rental sales for the 266 and want $350 taxed no warranty.


Right. I was thinking of the 280.
MSRP was $599 on the 2620, and I think that was the price I paid out the door.

I worry about little wear items failing on some of these. Little stuff can add up pretty quick.
And those rentals often don't look anywhere near new.
Mine still looks new except some scuffs on the bottom where you set it down.


----------



## StihlMaster88 (Mar 20, 2019)

it's $599 online in most places and one place is $575 . one big difference I saw was the new model has a much larger fuel tank . I looked at the dealers near me and nothing is super close and if I'm still paying 600 for new no savings really


----------



## AgTech4020 (Mar 20, 2019)

I have a HT101 Stihl and have been very impressed with it. I farm and use the pole saws to clean up my headlands. I’ve been amazed at how fuel efficient the saw is. The 4-mix engine idles smoothly for extended periods of time with out stalling. While not the biggest model it has an impressive amount of torque. The outer extension tube is relatively easy to replace (when ya screw up) and surprisingly affordable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 20, 2019)

StihlMaster88 said:


> it's $599 online in most places and one place is $575 . one big difference I saw was the new model has a much larger fuel tank . I looked at the dealers near me and nothing is super close and if I'm still paying 600 for new no savings really


I don't think I would want to hold that thing up long enough to run out of fuel.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 20, 2019)

Check with your local STIHL dealer. Word is that they are going back to the 'old' model (HT131). 

Both are popular models. I like the larger diameter shaft on the Echo. 

If you get a good deal on the used Echo go for it. If you don't like it, it is a seller's market, as you note. 

Philbert


----------



## Colt Marlington (Mar 20, 2019)

That's true. Used pole saws aren't thick on the ground.
You could probably use it for a year and still get your money back, as long as nothing breaks.


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Mar 22, 2019)

I got an Echo PPT-280 about 4 years ago. Like it. 3/8 LP chain 12 inch bar. Lots of power and reach, but it is not light.


----------



## Cycledude (Mar 22, 2019)

Well where I used to work I’ve used both Stihl and Echo pole saws, they both worked pretty much the same but the Echo always started in one or two pulls so for that reason I preferred the Echo.
Last year I bought a four mix Stihl combi for use around my home-farm ,it doesn’t have the long reach the others had but wow it’s a lot lighter and usually reaches far enough for my use, it starts real easy, I would most likely buy the same one again if I had to do it over for some reason.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Mar 22, 2019)

I have the ppt2620. Its, in my opinion, not in the same ballpark as the stihl ht’s. Its not as “powerful” as the stihls, but works much better overall.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Mar 22, 2019)

And ive used the ht trimmers a fair bit. A small impact is enough to destroy an expensive shaft on a stihl.


----------



## Cope1024 (Mar 23, 2019)

I have the Echo PPT 265S and 4' extension. It was replaced by the 266. It is the straight handle. It does a great job, but with the 4' extension on it's a heavy rascal.


----------



## BGE541 (Mar 23, 2019)

IMHO unless you are buying a top end Stihl you are wasting your money in the long run. Parts are more, labor is often more, less warranty then a new Echo (I believe Stihl I’m not 5 year res) and I just don’t see the value. 

I have seen a good amount of weed eaters and multi use powerheads come in both Stihl and Echo and would say that the Echos are usually repaired and returned more often then the Stihls. I know that’s a big claim without numbers to show but that’s just my opinion. YMMV. Happy shopping! Use good oil!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 23, 2019)

Stihl all the way!


----------



## ammoaddict (Mar 23, 2019)

I have the Stihl ht131, my father in law has the biggest echo, don't remember the model number. His echo is better in every way than my Stihl. I wish I would have tried his echo before I bought my Stihl. I would have bought the echo for sure.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## saxman (Mar 23, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> I have the Stihl ht131, my father in law has the biggest echo, don't remember the model number. His echo is better in every way than my Stihl. I wish I would have tried his echo before I bought my Stihl. I would have bought the echo for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



I’m sure it would be an easy sell. Then you can buy an Echo. I have a HT131 myself, never had any issues but it is heavy. I can’t use it very long at a time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbilly (Mar 23, 2019)

echo is way too heavy


----------



## CacaoBoy (Mar 23, 2019)

I have an HT 103. It quickly became my favorite power tool.


----------



## ammoaddict (Mar 23, 2019)

saxman said:


> I’m sure it would be an easy sell. Then you can buy an Echo. I have a HT131 myself, never had any issues but it is heavy. I can’t use it very long at a time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only issue I have with it is the telescopic shaft won't stay in if you don't need the full extension. No matter how tight you tighten the knob clamp, the shaft keeps creeping out. It's a good saw, don't get me wrong. The echo is just better. It is heavy. The first time I used it, I cut for about 2 hours, then it took me the rest of the day to pick up and haul off all the limbs.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## saxman (Mar 23, 2019)

I think the ratio is 10 minutes cutting, 50 minutes clean up. You can make a big mess really quick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 23, 2019)

I've been happy with my Echo so far. That thing has quite the reach.


----------



## AgTech4020 (Mar 24, 2019)

I have not run anything but my HT101 so I don’t have a good comparison. I use the shoulder strap and walk the perimeter of my fields trimming and then do cleanup. The saw isn’t light but I didn’t think it was too bad. I weigh 170lbs and find it a pleasure to run. The cleanup is my least favorite part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goofaroo (Mar 24, 2019)

BGE541 said:


> IMHO unless you are buying a top end Stihl you are wasting your money in the long run. Parts are more, labor is often more, less warranty then a new Echo (I believe Stihl I’m not 5 year res) and I just don’t see the value.
> 
> I have seen a good amount of weed eaters and multi use powerheads come in both Stihl and Echo and would say that the Echos are usually repaired and returned more often then the Stihls. I know that’s a big claim without numbers to show but that’s just my opinion. YMMV. Happy shopping! Use good oil!


Yep. I can always order Echo parts very easily and their parts diagrams are available to the public. Echo still offers parts for their older products and the prices are reasonable. Their designs are also easy to work on. 

Stihl- not so much. Not only are they a nuisance to work on but only a Stihl dealer has access to part numbers and diagrams. IF you’re lucky enough to need a part that they haven’t discontinued it will often be pricy. They also like to only offer certain parts only as a component. I have a Stihl commercial trimmer in my shop that just needs a 8” throttle cable but the only way it can be had is by purchasing the entire handle complete with throttle and kill switch for about $100. 

If it was an Echo it could have been three times as old as this Stihl and I could have looked up the cable online and ordered if for under $10.


----------

